# Trunk Divider Help



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bought a 67 gto and it had no cardboard trunk divider. Purchased a divider and the jute insulation kit. Can some one tell me does the divider go in from the trunk side or the back seat side? Does the insulation or the divider show on the trunk side?
Thanks
Vince


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Install from the back seat side, jute on the "inside" of the passenger compartment.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I installed the divider as Bear stated in my own '65. I have heard that others have installed the panel so the jute is visible from the trunk side, but I prefer the clean look of the cardboard side, so that's how I installed it. In all my years of GTO-ing, I've never run across a factory installed divider panel, so I can't say for sure how the factory installed them!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you are correct Sirs....as mine had a factory one... albeit in pretty rough shape but good enough to make a template for a fiberboard one with sound deadener on it.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jute side toward trunk. I know it sounds wrong but that is the way my car was built and I bought it new so I know it was not messed with.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

what does the assembly manual show?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Technically, on a hardtop or post coupe....the jute should face the trunk....on a VERT, the cardboard faces the trunk. E


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

geeteeohguy said:


> I installed the divider as Bear stated in my own '65. I have heard that others have installed the panel so the jute is visible from the trunk side, but I prefer the clean look of the cardboard side, so that's how I installed it. In all my years of GTO-ing, I've never run across a factory installed divider panel, so I can't say for sure how the factory installed them!


Mine has a cardboard faded black piece that always falls down. I need to find the hooks. It does look clean from the trunk side but definitely falls down and then you see the back of the seat. Do you think there’d be some thing a little bit better than cardboard.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Am I correct in assuming that I have to drill holes in my new divider to line up with holes on the bracing?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No, It just gets hung on the upper seatback hooks.
The seat helps keep it in place.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I wanted a clean looking trunk for my '65 without seeing the crossmember so I went from the trunk and didn't get the jute backing.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> No, It just gets hung on the upper seatback hooks.
> The seat helps keep it in place.
> 
> View attachment 147974


Ah. I’ll have to cut slots for the hooks.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Baaad65 said:


> I wanted a clean looking trunk for my '65 without seeing the crossmember so I went from the trunk and didn't get the jute backing.


That’s super clean. How did you secure it?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I think a couple screws up in the corners where you can't see them, I made a template then cut it for a tight fit...alot of trips in and out of the trunk.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Baaad65 said:


> I think a couple screws up in the corners where you can't see them, I made a template then cut it for a tight fit...alot of trips in and out of the trunk.


That sounds like a _lot of fun _(NOT!). The result looks like it was worth it though. I really like the clean look in the trunk and it could be a great place to install amps.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

You're right it was not fun and had to use a step stool, glad I'm not doing it today being five years older. Ya the amps worked out great there, it wasn't a numbers car so I'm customizing the way I want but still trying to keep some of the stockness like a bluetooth stereo that looks like Pontiac am radio and the subwoofer control in my ashtray, no name speaker grilles...stuff like that.


----------

